# Kenpo Freestyle Formulas - Offensive Techniques



## Dan G (Feb 12, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> The most obvious JKD Kenpo-Karate connection can be seen in Kenpo-Karates Freestyle Formulas. These were derived from certain Offensive Techniques planned but never written for Ed Parkers American Kenpo that was not completely evolved, and not to be confused with Kenpo-Karate. Once again watered down and presented as formulas, they were to educate and prod the Kenpo-Karate student into flexible thought when it came to sparring and competition.
> 
> By using the Kenpo-Karate concepts of Re-arrangement, Prefixing, Inserting, Addition, and Deletion, in conjunction with an established base formula and footwork, these Freestyle Formulas followed the same conceptual design as the rest of His Kenpo-Karate. I dont think anyone ever had a better grasp of this component than Bob White, of Southern California, and his students. He has consistently proven this over the years in competition. There are competitors, and there are fighters. Bob White and his students are both.


 
See http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30886 for the full article.
It would be really interesting to hear further insights from Seniors on the history of the freestyle formulas and the offensive techniques. 

It would also be really interesting to hear the opinions and experiences of practitioners on the use of freestyle formulas.

I personally like the step in on B5 a lot, as I like to disrupt the opponent's knee from the inside line, but have problems using the footwork on B6.

What training methods do people like to use in conjunction with the freestyle formulas?

What formulas work well for you and why?

Which ones do you find tricky (if any)?

Does anyone have any formulas that they have devised that they would like to share?

Regards

Dan


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 12, 2006)

the offensive techs are simply the defensive techs without all the situation specific stuff.
Sean


----------

